# Just a few from today..



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thought I'd share these pictures that I took today..

Sako just got his first point in AKC by going BOW yesterday! Proud of my little guy!




























I think she looks better now, haven't weighed her but she's definitely put on some weight recently!










Compared to this taken about a month ago (her coat wasn't THAT dull here, it was a cloudy day and just all around bad lighting):


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I just love your dogs. So gorgeous! And congratulations to Sako and his first AKC point!!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

They are all just Beautiful. Well Ok, the Boys are Handsome!! LOL!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I just love your dogs. So gorgeous! And congratulations to Sako and his first AKC point!!!


Thank you! I was so happy with him.. went in there and beat a much more mature looking dog. Just goes to show that pups do have a shot in the ring!



Khan said:


> They are all just Beautiful. Well Ok, the Boys are Handsome!! LOL!


LOL, it's okay, I call my boys "pretty" all the time


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I think your dogs must aspire to be models... haha never seen dogs so willing to stand/sit and pose for photos!! They are so cooperative (and gorgeous, but thats a given)


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Sako is getting big!!! :becky: 

you'll be calling Piper "little piper" soon :lol: They are all beautiful pictures, they look great!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Your dogs are all gorgeous.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

What a nice pack you have! And they seem so calm and patient-- at least for the photo shoot!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Gorgeous shots! What kind of lens are you shooting with?


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I think your dogs must aspire to be models... haha never seen dogs so willing to stand/sit and pose for photos!! They are so cooperative (and gorgeous, but thats a given)


LOL, I've been told that before. I get them used to the camera from the time they come home, so posing for pictures is just a normal part of their routine! Thank you 



Tobi said:


> Sako is getting big!!! :becky:
> 
> you'll be calling Piper "little piper" soon :lol: They are all beautiful pictures, they look great!


I know! I noticed that when I was editing these.. Sako is actually slouching a bit in the group shot, so he's even bigger than that. Poor Pip, she'll really be the smallest here soon.



RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Your dogs are all gorgeous.


Thanks!



NewYorkDogue said:


> What a nice pack you have! And they seem so calm and patient-- at least for the photo shoot!


Yup, they're able to humor me for a bit so I can get some nice shots. Then they get to play!



jdatwood said:


> Gorgeous shots! What kind of lens are you shooting with?


Thanks! These were taken with a 50mm f/1.8. Didn't feel like lugging the 70-200 f/4 out with me yesterday, so the 50mm took its place. I love that lens.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

kady05 said:


> Thanks! These were taken with a 50mm f/1.8. Didn't feel like lugging the 70-200 f/4 out with me yesterday, so the 50mm took its place. I love that lens.


I had a feeling you used a 50mm...

Gah, now I want a new lens. All I have are the 18-55 and 55-200 kit lenses.

50mm or 35mm?


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> I had a feeling you used a 50mm...
> 
> Gah, now I want a new lens. All I have are the 18-55 and 55-200 kit lenses.
> 
> 50mm or 35mm?


I LOVE my 50mm. When my photography friends told me I had to have one, I ordered it (mine was $129 new!). When I got it, I was a little.. unimpressed, since it's so small and lightweight. But man, it takes the nicest pictures. It was a lifesaver for me at Nationals back in October. Dog show lighting is notoriously crappy, and I didn't want the flash going off every 2 seconds to disrupt the dogs.. so we shot with it wide open at f/1.8mm. My fiance took most of the pictures, and he knows nothing more than to point and shoot, and they still came out pretty darn good! This was one that was shot with the 50mm










I photograph shelter dogs and the 50mm is my staple for them as well. It's super fast, and because it's lightweight, it's not a big deal to carry it around the shelter. 



















I would probably go with the 50mm over the 35mm, just for the extra reach. But that's just me. I actually sold my stock 55-250mm lens.. it justified my 50mm & 70-200mm purchases somewhat :wink:


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

They look adorable as always!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

kady05 said:


> I would probably go with the 50mm over the 35mm, just for the extra reach. But that's just me.


That's what I did... thanks for the help!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> That's what I did... thanks for the help!


No problem! You'll love it.. I don't even use my stock 18-55mm anymore LOL.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I know we will! Have a feeling the 18-55 won't be used as much :wink:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> I know we will! Have a feeling the 18-55 won't be used as much :wink:


Mhm, the only time I use mine now is if I want to shoot a video.


----------

